# Our cats don't meow, they miau



## 19110 (Aug 24, 2003)

Hello everybody, 

here is another newbee from Germany, South-Western to be exact, 10km from the beautiful city of Heidelberg.

My name is Judith, but usually I go for Harriet or Neckarhex (the witch of the river Neckar) or Winterwitch, and I share my lodgings with my wonderful husband and at the moment three wonderful cats. 
Frøken Smilla, 6 years old, is a tomcat with some forestcat in her ancestors, and the Queen of the street hereabouts :wink: Whoever doesn't agree will have to argue it out with her :wink: . At home, though, nobody could be more in the need of snuggling with mum and dad.....
Skrållan is something between 2 and 4 or so, a mix between Norwegian Forest and British Shorthair, and was confiscatet from a black breeder? (sorry, my english is rather rusty and I don't speak any "cat english" at all) in 2003. She was very ill at first and had to overcome some difficulties, and we have still some problems with food allergies and so on. But she has grown to a cute and happy squirrel who loves it to live in trees and to climb endlessly high and a day without mum is a bad day.
Small Pelle is our first cat from a breeder, Norwegian Forest, and was born last November. He's a friendly and active young male, or no-longer-male :wink: and his main duty right now is showing the ladies what his duties are. 

We've had some sad and bad cat times these last two years, first losing our beloved first furry "son" Arradon in September 2003, then a long span of illness with all three cats, including Lasse, some male relative to Skrållan and from the same source. Last november we lost Lasse, too, to a car.
First Smilla and then both ladies hat long times of grief, which was the main reason to get Pelle so soon after Lasses death. 
But actually the bad times seem over and while we are working at Skrållans food problems and Smillas Overweight, we enjoy our catical company very much.

_Herzliche Grüße_ from the beautiful Germany  ,


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Judith and welcome to the forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Judith. Hope to see some pictures soon


----------



## 19110 (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi,

as I now found out that it is ok to put pictures inline, here they are:










Smilla in the back, black and white, Skrållan in front, redhead :wink:










Skrållan (left) with Pelle at her side

And our late male cats: 









Arradon

and 









Lasse

I hope you like 'em :wink: 

regards,


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Are you Swedish??? Skrållan, Lasse and Pelle is names from a very famous Swedish tv-show from the 60's or 70's, Saltkråkan (an island in the Swedish archipelago). I really jumped when I read those names, so I'm wondering! 

In case you are Swedish, this should ring a bell: "Hemma på vår gata istan, där jag bor, finns en gubbe som..." (I think it was Lisa that always said that and were driving Melker nuts)... Translation for your english speaking would be: "On our street, where I live, there's an old man that..." (Lisa always bragged).

And Tjorven would ask Melker: "Farbror Melker, varför badar du alltid med kläderna på?" (translation: "Uncle Melker, why do you always take a bath with your clothes on" - Melker always fell into the water for some reason).

Hillarous tv-show and it brings back many memories!

Oh, and WELCOME to the forum... where is my manners!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very pretty cats!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Judith and welcome to the forum!
Since you live so close to the prestigious University of Heidelberg your cats must be well-known scholars in the area  
it was nice to read the stories of your kitties - and they are all adorable


----------



## 19110 (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi everybody,

thank you for your welcome!  

@Ioana, well, I don't intend to brag :wink:, but _of course_ our kitties are _very_ intelligent :wink: and Lady Smilla holds a higly respectet seat at the faculty for mousing. Skrållan on her part is still a student at the languages faculty and currently working at a thesis about her own language variety, comparing the advantages of her own vocabulary of "gich" to the more common used "meow", "miau" and other varieties. 
Pelle is still at prep school but already shows an interest towards detecting as he is able to find _any_ toy at _any_ hidden place at _once_. *giggle*

@Petra, no, I'm not swedish, "just" rather scandinophile  Our late cat's names are indeed inspired by Astrid Lindgren, though only Skrållan is named after the tv-show you mentionned. "Holidays on Saltkråkan" it was called in Germany, and togehter with the other Lindgren tv shows and holidays spend in Denmark, it formed my childhood dreams. I still enjoy it today to watch any of them from time to time.....  Lasse is called after "Bullerbybøken" (I hope I type it properly) and Pelle after a story "Pelle the adventurer" or so. As all these cats are at least part Norwegian Forest Cat, the names seemed nicely suited.... 

My swedish is rather poor, but with the help of your translation I was able to identify the citations, though "Lisa" is called "Stina" in the german verison. I simply _love_ this line of Tjorven about Melker.... 

Hejdå,


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

OH yes, Stina was her name... not Lisa. I'm forgetful. I blame it on age.

I guess not all knows that Astrid Lindgren is a very famous children book writer and she's written many wonderful stories. The most wellknown on the other side of the Atlantic must be "Pippi Longstocking" (in Swedish Pippi Långstrump), but Astrid Lindgren has many more books that's very pouplar, like the books about Emil (the blond boy who was always up to mischiefs), the heartbreaking story Mio min Mio, etc. Many very good children books and I hope some of them have been translated into English.

I just love that you've tributed her with your cat names. She was an extrodinary woman and a very popular writer. Amazing they never gave her the Nobel Prize in litterature. And now I doubt they will, after her death.

Välkommen & Willkommen.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello Judith, Welcome!

I love your kitty pics. Thank You for sharing!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome! What pretty kitties.


----------

